# Don't bother me right now!



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a boat rod turning on dryer, and there's a FLY IN THE FRIGGIN' ROOM!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like you were drinking again when you lined up the guides! I want to see one of those type rods in action one day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, wanna see a big ole grouper samwhich on the other end to see them eyes line up!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok Mimi-Siku, break out the blowgun and kill the thing!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

My smart-ass kid sent me this.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

looks pretty heavy for a "fly" rod


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

53 weight.


----------

